# Cleaning a tank with Shell Dwellers



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

I am new to the shell dwellers but am enjoying them and glad I got some. My questions is, the shells catch a lot of debris...food and waste. In order to have good water parameters, should I be vacuuming them when I clean the tank? Do I shake them out? I do not want to disturb them or harm then but I want them to have a clean tank. Any thoughts?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The shells that are being used by the fish as homes should be cleaned by the fish themselves. The unused ones can be lifted and swished in the tank to remove any debris from them. Do be aware that it is possible any shell can contain a fish so use some caution.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also you might need to increase filtration...there should not be waste settling on the bottom.


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

DJRansome said:


> Also you might need to increase filtration...there should not be waste settling on the bottom.


My filter for that tank is a fluval FX4 cannister so it is more than the 75 gallon needs but how else can I help the filtration?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Feed so the food falls on the open sand area. Feed only what the fish eat in 30 seconds.

If it is fish waste (feces) in the shells, try adjusting the direction of the flow.


----------



## Luminous (Sep 5, 2019)

Increase filtration.


----------

